# Cab Function



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

I have a new Loco that to turn the sound up per the decoder instructions I need to press F12. The F12 on the Procab only controls 28/128 if I am reading the booklet correctly but if I press the option button 3 times then press 2 it will give F12 so I can control the volume. Is this correct or is there something else I need to do?

Thank you,
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

NCE ProCab?

Like this?


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes. That is like mine.
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

See the white line between shift and the F10, F11, F12 labels? You press shift and then one of the 3 buttons.

Just like shift on a typewriter or computer.

The white line is there to tell you that you need BOTH buttons.

Greg


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

That is the first thing I did but it did not allow me to increase the volume.
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, doing it with the option button worked or not?

This programming of the option button is not stock I believe, i.e. you need to set up the procab to have the option button work that way.

what decoder do you have? 

Greg


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

No it did not. It is a Zimo MX645.
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, so the NCE manual tells you how to program the option key to be a kind of "shift" for the functions. I did this to mine. Look in the back of the manual.

I put the procedure in my site if that helps: (read down to setting the option key)






NCE Mods & Tips


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





Greg


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ok.
Thank you,
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you just want F12, then pressing and holding the shift and then the 28/128 is already available.

Are you positive that increases the volume? What key lowers it?

(some sound files do not follow "the rules")

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All zimo decoders can have volume control up and down by CV 395 (max volume), CV 396 (volume down) and CV 397 (volume up). I do this on all my Zimo decoders and use 160 for volume max. F27 for volume down, F28 for volume up. You can make any keys for volume control and for the old MTS system I used F7 and F5).


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

The decoder was installed by Train Li and volume for + is F12 and - is F13.
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I think where I was going is after you validate that you have F12 and F13 working, i.e. you can successfully raise and lower, then you might enlist Dan to help you move the up and down volume functions to something you don't need shift for, or at least use F10, F11, F12, so no option button needed. More convenient.

So, let us know after you program the option button, if you succeed to raise and lower the volume. As I remember you get one increment per button push, really painful with the option button... once you hit OPTION 2 OPTION 2 OPTION 2 (3 up increments) you will see what I mean, i.e. I believe the OPTION as a shift goes away after selecting a function button (number key).... my memory may be wrong on this...

Greg


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ok, Thank you Greg.
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Let us know how it goes, we can beat up on Dan if it is Zimo related ha ha!

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The cv address for volume down is 396 and up is cv 397. CV 395 is max volume and I found the value of 160 works great for me.


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you both Greg and Dan for this info.
Steven


----------

